# Orange Is the New Black: Deutscher Trailer zu Staffel 7



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Orange Is the New Black: Deutscher Trailer zu Staffel 7* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Orange Is the New Black: Deutscher Trailer zu Staffel 7*


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. Juni 2019)

Noch eine Staffel? Habe die letzte schon nicht zu Ende geschaut.


----------



## Ersy90 (29. Juni 2019)

7 Staffeln? Ich hab noch 3 zu ende geguckt und erstmal Pause gemacht haha


----------

